# Tire suggestion



## FWDTT (Nov 22, 2007)

What summer tires are you guys running? I live in San Diego and can get away with high performance summer tires all year round (I commute mostly on a motorcycle). 

I tried the falken Ziex Ze-912 and was unimpressed by lack of life (roughly 12k miles). I originally had a set of 4 but replaced the front set with a pair of BF Goodrich G Sport all seasonal tires (which I dislike as well). My dislike stems from the car breaking traction on tight cornering. Now that the rear Falkens need replacement I'm thinking of replacing all 4 tires. 

Anyhow, It seems like I need to spend more coin ($120+) for tires and would like to know what you guys have had good luck with. 

A buddy with a 3 Series suggests the Michelin Sport series of tires but I've also read great things about the Continental tires from a Euro Tuner magazine article a few months back. 

Any information you guys can suggest would be cool. Thanks.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Dunlop Direzza Star Spec


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

*Good read*

http://grassrootsmotorsports.com/articles/texas-toasted-tires-part-1/

http://grassrootsmotorsports.com/articles/texas-toasted-tires-part-2/


----------



## graycat (Jun 11, 2006)

HI. I have a 2005 3.2 TT with the 18" wheels and I bought the MIchelin Pilot Exalto PE2 from Costco. They are wonderful. Extremely quiet and they have performed great. Not as sticky as the PS2 however they are a lot cheaper and I think you would be happy. I drove them i the rain and the car feels like is driving on rails. I have also read a lot of good comments about the new Continental tire. Sorry can not remember the name.
Good luck


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

I second the Star specs, probably the best tire i have had on a car!


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

*hankook ventus*

i have hankook ventus all seasons, they handle great. i am somewhat sure they make a summer tire too worth checking out.


----------



## ArTTemis (Oct 6, 2009)

I had Toyo proxies 4's and I loved them VERY STICKY! They did not have a long life. 
I have Sumoto HTR Z III . They are NOT sticky but I have driven over 7k and they still look new! 
(my driving style changed when I had to pay $650 for 6 months worth of tires)

If your looking to shred the curves then You should look at the reviews on tire rack.

If you find a better deal on tire rack and you live near a NTB then print it out and show them.
They will beat or match tire racks price!


----------



## mmaturo (Oct 3, 2008)

notoriouszig said:


> i have hankook ventus all seasons, they handle great. i am somewhat sure they make a summer tire too worth checking out.


I put on the Hankook Ventus summer performance tires on my TT in spring and love them. 18" excellent so far and the price point cannot be beat. My RS6 I run with Michelin PS2s as well as on my TT prior but just can't keep spending that much. The Hankooks are worthy and recent magizine articles/testing has backed that up.


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

I have been very pleased with my Goodyear F1 GS-D3's. Phonominal wet road performance and this is my third season on them. (march-november) There seems to be enough tread to get one more season out of them but they are getting close. Plenty sticky for street driving.


----------



## Grimref (Nov 8, 2010)

I put the conti sport contact on my 04. Was ok in the dry and super in snow. Last month I bought the bridgestone RE-11s. Could not believe it was the same car. Dry and wet traction is amazing. 5000 mile road trip of tight fast twisty road and tires show only minimun wear. Not cheap, worth every penny. Will leave it in the garage when it snows.
Grimref


----------



## Alan_G_1.8T (Jul 11, 2002)

I have the Hankook all-season Ventus 18's on my daily driven TT and am overall very pleased with the tire. They seem good in the rain, run quiet on most pavements, and have acceptable grip for a tire that seems to last well. Very good price point also. I had the Goodyear F1 GS-D3's prior to these, they were extreamely good in the wet and had better overall grip for sure. My issue with them was as they wore out they progressively got louder and louder. In the end they made way more noise then my winter tires, and I rotated them regularly.


----------



## QuaTTro_225 (Mar 18, 2009)

I am going to give the Continental Extreme Contact DW a try. They got very good reviews so far.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

QuaTTro_225 said:


> I am going to give the Continental Extreme Contact DW a try. They got very good reviews so far.


Just installed their extreme DWS...all season. Quiet.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

SteveCJr said:


> I have been very pleased with my Goodyear F1 GS-D3's. Phonominal wet road performance and this is my third season on them. (march-november) There seems to be enough tread to get one more season out of them but they are getting close. Plenty sticky for street driving.


Buddy has these on his. Would recommend:thumbup:


----------



## QuaTTro_225 (Mar 18, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> Just installed their extreme DWS...all season. Quiet.


Also heard good things about these as well. Altough if i was rich and didnt care about tread wear, it would be the Bridgestone Potenza S-02


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

QuaTTro_225 said:


> Also heard good things about these as well. Altough if i was rich and didnt care about tread wear, it would be the Bridgestone Potenza S-02


Treadwear was a big factor in choosing the DWS...probably last forever.


----------



## Rotary-Amuse (Jul 19, 2010)

+1 Direzza Star Specs


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

I just got some Continental Extreme Contact DW. They are pretty amazing. I don't have many miles on them yet though.


----------



## QuaTTro_225 (Mar 18, 2009)

mbaron said:


> I just got some Continental Extreme Contact DW. They are pretty amazing. I don't have many miles on them yet though.


How is the noise and comfort?


----------



## Senater_Cache (Dec 28, 2007)

Falken FK-452


----------

